# Paul George 12 days out!



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ok - After a disasterous NABBA UNI result we decided that the only thing to do was get back up on the horse again! A wise man once said "It's not how many times you get knocked down, it's how many times you get back up". So in 12 days time we are off to freeze our @rses off in Norway where Paul will do Battle of The Giants. Here's a couple of gym shots I took today!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

fukcing awsome just awsome:thumb:


----------



## bogue (Sep 15, 2008)

i thought i recognized this fella in a post a couple of weeks back

there a few pictures up of him in the gym i go to


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

small waist and shredded like nuts mg: Tan how much is he weighting in those pictures above?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Amjad - me and Ninepack know what he weighs but Paul doesn't and he reads on here so I'll have to keep schtum for now but I'll let you know in 2 weeks time:thumbup1:


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

just a quick reply, lots of respect to Paul George, I feel priviliged to have won the same title as he did. It would be great if we could get in contact and exchange a few views.


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Amjad - me and Ninepack know what he weighs but Paul doesn't and he reads on here so I'll have to keep schtum for now but I'll let you know in 2 weeks time:thumbup1:


i understand :thumb: give Paul a massive good luck from me i hope it goes well for him, let us know how he get along :bounce:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

great pics!! good luck paul


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Holy Cr*p!!!!!!

Awesome! :thumbup1:

Enjoy Norway too..... mind and take a jumper eh? :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

holy crap is right

Good luck


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

great pics. good luck


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Great pics Tan. That was a great workout today & Paul still has some power in him. I was weak as a kitten for weeks before the UKBFF British so respect due there.

I know what he weighs but there's no point telling anyone cos they wouldn't believe it anyway. All I will say is he is getting tighter & fuller all the time so will be presenting the very best PG EVER at the Battle of the Giants. The judges will just *have* to sit up & take notice now.

See you guys in the week.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

paul s said:


> just a quick reply, lots of respect to Paul George, I feel priviliged to have won the same title as he did. It would be great if we could get in contact and exchange a few views.


On life and creation? :confused1:

PG is pretty aproachable when he's not dieting! :thumbup1:


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Paul is looking WIDE!

Good luck to him.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Nine Pack said:


> Great pics Tan. That was a great workout today & Paul still has some power in him. I was weak as a kitten for weeks before the UKBFF British so respect due there.
> 
> I know what he weighs but there's no point telling anyone cos they wouldn't believe it anyway. All I will say is he is getting tighter & fuller all the time so will be presenting the very best PG EVER at the Battle of the Giants. The judges will just *have* to sit up & take notice now.
> 
> See you guys in the week.


No they wouldn't. I think he's looking much fuller and still getting tighter. If they don't at least take the notice he deserves then varily I will be pished off. Looked at the NABBA pics again today and I'm still fecking lost. When we get back we start our 'get Paul fat' mission!!!!!!!!!!

Zara - bought lovely sexy thermal vests today! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

We'll feed him up good. After a few months of eating like a farm animal he might just fall from sliced to merely ripped to bits....


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Great stuff, sorry I couldn't make it!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

GB - Not as good as your pics but I tried my bestest!  Your last chance is this Saturday!


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Would love to Tan but sadly I work 6 days a week, sundays are my only days off!

Need to get saving for my own camera


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome!! Stunning! Love the look! Could he maintain it for good, or is purely temporary? Any pics other pics at different BF%?


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Um, seem to have missed this:rolleyes:

Yep, definitely looking sharperer. :thumbup1:

Looking forward to freezing along with you guys, hopefully it might help my last little bit of weight loss (ninepack will be pleased as he tells me I should be shivering). Am considering taking biker jacket:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Awesome!! Stunning! Love the look! Could he maintain it for good, or is purely temporary? Any pics other pics at different BF%?


In would be of no benefit whatsoever to maintain such a low BF over an extended period of time! Check out other pics on www.paulgeorge.org or training vidz www.youtube.com/elfintan :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Um, seem to have missed this:rolleyes:
> 
> Yep, definitely looking sharperer. :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking forward to freezing along with you guys, hopefully it might help my last little bit of weight loss (ninepack will be pleased as he tells me I should be shivering). Am considering taking biker jacket:cool2:


Thermals and a woolly hat!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

ElfinTan said:


> Zara - bought lovely sexy thermal vests today! :thumbup1:


I swear by Canterbury Baselayer - train in a gym in scotland with zero form of heating, you soon learn what works to keep you warm pmsl!!

Theyre skintight.... might make Paul look like he's got skin for a change :laugh:


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

fantastic he could grate cheese on those striations:thumb: :rockon:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Immense pictures :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck Paul. As always looking phenominal my friend. GO VIKING!!!!

J


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Cheers James & Co! Everything going to plan so here's hoping for a cracking show down!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers James & Co! Everything going to plan so here's hoping for a cracking show down!


It will be! Paul's in it:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

With 5 Northeners shouting their heads off....poor Norway! :whistling:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulation Paul looked like a tough lineup well done on your placing big fella :thumbup1:


----------

